# replacement pump for my sedra 3500?



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so my sedra 3500 pump for my euroreef just crapped out any ideas on a replacement pump or were i could easily get my hands on a new one?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

JLAquatics or GoReef for online. [email protected] may have them as some Vertex IN skimmers use the Sedra pump.

HTH


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

wtac said:


> JLAquatics or GoReef for online. [email protected] may have them as some Vertex IN skimmers use the Sedra pump.
> 
> HTH


thanks i was looking on jl ill try sum as id rather go pick it up than wait for one to be shipped, are there any other alternatives that you know of or am i basically stuck with sedras


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Which model is the ER skimmer?

Reefers have used the Tunze 9410 Hydrofoamer on the CS6-1 with improved performance vs the Sedra 3500. I'm pretty sure that there is a Sicce PSK equivalent but I don't know which one...either the 600 or 1000.

Some have used the Sedra 5000 but you have to drop the water level in sump as it is drawing more water and air.

Depending on your bioload and affinity for tinkering, either just get another Sedra 3500 or spend some time tinkering with the other NW pumps.

HTH


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

wtac said:


> Which model is the ER skimmer?
> 
> Reefers have used the Tunze 9410 Hydrofoamer on the CS6-1 with improved performance vs the Sedra 3500. I'm pretty sure that there is a Sicce PSK equivalent but I don't know which one...either the 600 or 1000.
> 
> ...


its a cs6-1, I wouldn't be able to drop the water to much as I just rebuilt my sump so i could fit the skimmer in the 1st chamber. Bio load isnt to bad the current set up has been great for keeping my levels stable.


----------

